# I think I need help



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have to wait a little longer for counseling but I think I need help, not just for social anxiety but for too many mental disorders. I just know alot is wrong with me...severe anger issues, bad hormonal issues, constant suicidal thoughts (even after really good days like today), depression, anxiety, outbursts, hyperactivity....I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I feel that way sometimes but I don't really have any faith in those people. SA is commonly part of other things.


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

They could help you figure out what's up and what to do about it. I know alot of people have problems with psychologists but the thing is the psychologist isn't the cure. They just try to help. I know they aren't always great and some may be terrible but they all aren't terrible. Just having someone to talk to could do wonders.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

In the mean time try doing self-help stuff. Do you write down your thoughts/emotions? I like watching Kati Morton on youtube, plus a exercise routine might help.


----------



## JohnCrack (Jan 11, 2014)

Start with self-help....I know exercise is a very overrated but effective way to manage self-issues either health or mental well being. I advice a good YOGA or Running. This really helped me clear the bad thoughts and of course including my physical state. For a more advance approach; a good diet will trully help; I suggest Intermittent fasting or Low-Carb diet to focus on something instead of your problems thus leading to a healthier and better you. Easier said than done but we gotta start somewhere to achieve the unimaginable.


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

Your therapist would help you get rid of all these anxiety symptoms, also I suggest you to try your own. Doing exercise and healthy eating makes your mind and body naturally fit. Yoga and meditation is also a good idea.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I'm sorry you're having a tough time...

But what you listed sounds like bpd... Just try your best to hold on.I hope u get the help you deserve.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

JD91 said:


> I have to wait a little longer for counseling but I think I need help, not just for social anxiety but for too many mental disorders. I just know alot is wrong with me...severe anger issues, bad hormonal issues, constant suicidal thoughts (even after really good days like today), depression, anxiety, outbursts, hyperactivity....I don't even know where to begin.


Ugh! I left work today, due to all of that stuff. Welcome welcome... I hope you find help and begin to feel better.


----------



## handheart (Feb 13, 2016)

Well i think working with your mind will help you because anxiety it caused also by mind .I learn a lot on how to unlock my mind and how to revire my brain at here Everithing starts from the mind and if you are not careful at your thoughts you will make negative actions who will make you to be anxious depresed etc


----------



## johnpereless (Jun 3, 2016)

Tension, anxiety, depression, anger, etc are the common problems that people are facing nowadays. Though many of them prefer to go to the psychologist, but self-help will really do wonders. It will let you learn the ways to deal with different issues and will ensure the long lasting results. Even, there will be a different kind of happiness and satisfaction that all you have dealt with on your own pace. Yoga, long walk and running are going to do wonders for your physical as well as mental health. Another way is to do something interesting in your free time; it will let you focus on quality things and will make you happy.


----------



## umair889 (Jan 5, 2017)

which type of help you needed?? if you need help regarding healthcare then there is no best option rather than Marham.pk


----------



## Jessielynn1106 (Feb 13, 2017)

Do you think it is a possibility that we exacerbate a problem by focusing on it, identifying with it so much that it becomes who we are, not what we can overcome? There have been instances where Ive had to do something, feeling scared but no time to think and identify myself as the fear, (depression, anger, etc) and been able to achieve things. Maybe partly the problem is letting the problem become who we are and identifying with it so much, that we cant separate it or heal it. Or cant look at it outside the box from a rational standpoint, as the watcher, observing that this sort of paralysis of emotions in the mind, then maybe we have a better chance at working with it...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear you are dealing with so much, OP. As others have said, a variety of other issues seem to be close companions of social anxiety.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Also, you seem not to be receiving visitor messages, OP. I just wanted to let you know i quite like your username


----------

